# Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen



## sascha (18 März 2011)

> Der Betreiber der Seite top-of-software.de muss einem seiner Opfer den Rechtsanwalt bezahlen. Das hat das Amtsgericht Mainz entschieden.



Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------



## technofreak (18 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

Der einzige Schönheitsfehler solcher Urteile: ( ist nicht das erste in diesem Tenor)
Sie kommen fünf Jahre zu spät. Die Abofallensaison ist eh zu Ende 

>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...m-alleingang-gegen-abzocker-2.html#post332849


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

Diese Art der Abofalle vielleicht. Die Anfragen zu den mobilen Fallen legen einen anderen Schluß nahe.


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

Sorry,  ich vergaß das Wort klassisch...


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

Dem kann ich dann zustimmen.


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

wie sich Frau Aigner wohl den großen roten Button auf  Smartphones vorstellt...


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

Frau Aigner hat leider in dem Zusammenhang den Bezug zur Realität komplett verloren und/oder wird von Leuten beraten, die diesen noch nie hatten.
Lobbyarbeit mag in gewissen Bereichen wichtig sein, grundsätzlich ist sie aber die Wurzel des Übels. Die "Beratung", die von Lobbyisten geleistet wird, ist von den eigenen Interessen gefärbt - was nicht schlimm wäre, wenn die Politiker das dann auch bei den Entscheidungen berücksichtigen würden.


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

Die Smartphoneabofallen sind aus mehreren  Aspekten bei  weitem tückischer 
als die klassischen Abofallen.

Hilfestellung ist sehr schwierig, da in den seltensten Fällen nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Hippo (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

Ich sehe da vor allem das Problem daß da auch gefakte Abos nur aufgrund einer dem Gauner bekannten Telefonnummer über die Fakturierung über den Provider "aktiviert" werden können und die abgezockten Handybenutzer schon froh sind das "Abo" mittels eines Anrufs mit den Kosten von 4,99 + Servicetelefonkosten wieder los zu sein.
Einbehalten von der nächsten Handyrechnung geht ja nach vorherrschender Meinung auch nicht so einfach wie beim Festnetz und welcher der (bis vielleicht 20,- €) Abgezockten klagt denn?
Die neue Abofalle - Kleinvieh macht auch Mist und erheblich weniger Ärger.
Das Schlimme dabei - DAGEGEN hilft nicht mal Aufklärung denn der Handynutzer hat ja in diesem Fall nichts falsch gemacht.


----------



## Reducal (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*



Hippo schrieb:


> Ich sehe da vor allem das Problem daß da auch gefakte Abos nur aufgrund einer dem Gauner bekannten Telefonnummer über die Fakturierung über den Provider "aktiviert" werden können...


....zukünftig sollte das nicht (mehr) möglich sein, da sich die Fakturierung nur über die MISDN machen lassen soll. Alle Provider zimmern da gerade was rum und in sofern kann ich Heiko nur zustimmen, der da meinte: 





Heiko schrieb:


> ...Anfragen zu  den mobilen Fallen legen einen anderen Schluß nahe _[als bei den klassischen Internet-Abofallen]_.


----------



## technofreak (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

Es gibt massive Unterschiede zu den klassischen Abofallen: 

1. Niemand weiß z.Z  ( außer den jeweiligen Abzockern selber und den Providern) 
auch nur annähernd, welches Ausmaß  die Fallen haben und wieviele  Betroffene es gibt.

2. Suchbegriffe sind außerordentlich schwer zu definieren, da die Betrogenen meist kaum 
Anhaltspunkte haben,  wer sie eigentlich reingelegt hat.
Daher finden sicherlich sehr viele Betroffene nicht den Weg sich zu ihrem  Problem
 im Internet Informationen   zu beschaffen bzw Ratschläge zu erfragen. 
Indiz dafür ist die  im Vergleich zu den Anfragen  und Aufrufen zu den klassischen Abofallen
 im Forum Allgemeines  ziemlich niedrige Anzahl  von Anfragen  und Aufrufen  zu diesen 
Abofallen in den entsprechenden Threads im Forum Handy, Premium-SMS, VoIP, Klingeltöne
 >> Dialer und Mehrwertnummern

3. Anwälte und Inkassobutzen sind soweit bisher bekannt nicht oder nur am Rande involviert 

4. *Willige* "Inkassobüttel" sind die Mobilfunkprovider selber.
 ( Der "Widerwille" der Provider  wächst nur langsam in dem Maß, in dem die Provider 
 realisieren, dass die Läuse  im Pelz mehr jucken als es der Gesundheit der  
Unternehmen wert ist )

5. Das Internet spielt nur indirekt als Fallentransportmittel eine  Rolle.  

6. Die Beachtung durch die Medien  ist vergleichsweise z.Z noch sehr gering,
vermutlich weil es ihnen auch  zu vage erscheint um konkretes zu berichten.
Auch Berichte im ct´t TV waren sehr oberflächlich.  

Unter  diesen Aspekten  haben Mobilfunk Apps-Abofallen  außer dem Begriff Abofalle 
kaum etwas  mit den klassischen Abofallen zu tun.


----------



## catch23 (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*



technofreak schrieb:


> Unter  diesen Aspekten  haben Mobilfunk Apps-Abofallen  außer dem Begriff Abofalle
> kaum etwas  mit den klassischen Abofallen zu tun.


...außer der kriminellen Energie der Initiatoren... Im Moment verdienen die Provider daran noch ohne jede Rufschädigung mit, eine ideale win-win-Situation, wenn man nicht gerade dummerweise Verbraucher ist...


----------



## Heiko (19 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

Ich würde sagen, eher eine win-win-pay-Situation.
Die "pay"-Rolle übernehmen die Kunden (wie immer)...


----------



## technofreak (20 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

Abofalle Mobiltelefon: Teure Klicks - SWR Fernsehen :: MARKTCHECK :: Multimedia | SWR.de


> Rolle der Mobilfunkanbieter
> 
> Verbraucheranwalt T. H. kennt mehrere Fälle, in denen Mobilfunkunternehmen bei Nichtzahlung der Abo-Kosten sehr massiv gegen ihre Kunden vorgehen. Er vermutet, dass die Mobilfunkunternehmen bei dem Geschäft mitverdienen.


Die Vermutung ist für mich Gewissheit...


----------



## technofreak (20 März 2011)

*AW: Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen*

Die klassischen Abofallen  sind  de facto z.Z. abgehakt. Wann der Start war, läßt  nicht genau
 definieren, aber wenn man die ersten "Gehversuche" mit einbezieht, sind es mindestens  sieben Jahre.

Im gesamten Zeitraum sind die Schreibselfans, zu denen auch Verbraucherzentralen 
und  Anwälte zählen, den Beweis schuldig geblieben, dass schlichtes Ignorieren falsch sei.   
Es gibt bis heute bei Millionen Betroffener kein einziges verifiziertes  Beispiel dafür, 
dass Spamfilter und grüne/blaue Wertstofftonne *nicht* das Mittel  der Wahl ggü. 
schwachsinnigen Abofallenforderungen  gewesen wäre.


----------



## denkste2010 (23 November 2011)

sascha schrieb:


> Abofallen: Betreiber von top-of-software.de muss Opfer den Anwalt bezahlen: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de



Ich wollte nur mitteilen, dass top-of-the-software weiterhin nervt und 96.-€ für nicht erbrachte Leistungen haben will. Eine b. Sache jedenfalls und ich gehe nicht mehr auf weitere Mails ein. Würde allen dasselbe empfehlen und einfach nicht mehr daran denken.

denkste2010

[modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert und Doppelpost gelöscht]


----------

